# Favorite Fictional Reptile



## Tinky (May 18, 2009)

*This one is for the readers and movie buffs.*

*I am quite fond of Fantus, the Firedrake from Raymond E Fiest's Magician series.*

*There are quite a few reptile stars, from Godzilla to the Iguana in the first Terminator movie, and thousands in books.*

*So on a quite Monday tell us who is your favourite fictional reptile and why.*


----------



## mysnakesau (May 18, 2009)

Have you read Janell Cannon's book *VERDI* ? Its about a baby GTP who didn't want to turn green. He had so much energy and his green relo's just hung in the trees all day in the same spot. He didn't want to be a lazy green like them. Very cute story written in childs format, too.


----------



## dougie210 (May 18, 2009)

Well from i can remember when i was younger than what i am now lol, Franklin the Turtle was my FAV!! you know in the Franklin books?? haha it used to be one of my favs, but not 100% sure who it is now?>


----------



## shamous1 (May 18, 2009)

*Come on*

Come on people................have you all forgotten the biggest, the baddest and the best??

PUFF THE MAGIC DRAGON:lol:


----------



## redbellybite (May 18, 2009)

SNAKE the comic strip ...and the cartoon "blue racer"


----------



## mark83 (May 18, 2009)

The Ninja Turtles


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 18, 2009)

The Smelly Crocodile


----------



## ivonavich (May 18, 2009)

Kaa from the Disney version of "The Jungle Book"


----------



## chondrogreen (May 18, 2009)

My all time favourite is Squirt. The hatchling turtle from finding Nemo.
"Gimme some fin. Noggin. Dudeeeeeeeeeeee!

How cool is he? I just love him.




http://lnx.ginevra2000.it/Disney/nemo/Squirt.jpg


----------



## mysnakesau (May 18, 2009)

Awww how cute is he 

I forgot to add the book cover of my favourite..


----------



## Tinky (May 18, 2009)

*Turtles*

Reptile or Amphibian

Bump. . . . Keep Posting


----------



## mysnakesau (May 18, 2009)

Turtles are reptiles


----------



## Kitah (May 18, 2009)

I think I'd have to go for squirt from finding nemo as well


----------



## discomat (May 18, 2009)

the evil lizard guy from the spiderman cartoons was pretty cool. i think he was spidermans professor then he turned into a lizard for some reason. ninja turtles prob take the cake but. that big croc out of lake placid was pretty badass too!


----------



## Scaler (May 18, 2009)

Squirt is really hard to top!!! lol

(i could make a crack about the bible but i really dont want to tred on any toes - sometimes my humor is lost on others  )


----------



## -Peter (May 18, 2009)

From my childhood
Sarli the Barrier Reef turtle by Leslie Rees
Torty Longneck by Noella Young

More recently for my kids
Verdi by Jannell Cannon
Tortuga by Paul Geraghty.

All nice books, very well illustrated and promote a positive view.


----------



## Sturdy (May 18, 2009)

ninja turtles ftw!...


----------



## jas468 (May 18, 2009)

Zok from The Herculoids


----------



## chondrogreen (May 18, 2009)

He is awsomeeeeeee!

[video=youtube;lbkQ4EMYfww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbkQ4EMYfww[/video]


----------



## grizz (May 18, 2009)

Charlie Goanna from Blinky Bill


----------



## Australis (May 18, 2009)

The Dinosaurs.


----------



## Tinky (May 18, 2009)

*Too Nice*

You guys are all so curtsies, I was thinking more along the lines of Dicomatt, with awesome badass creatures.

I might have to run a Evil/Monster rep thread later in the week.


Surprised that no one has nominated the Lochness Monster.


----------



## captive_fairy (May 18, 2009)

cant really top squirt from nemo...love ninja turtles (GO MIKEY)...also like Iggy the iguana from the new Animalia cartoons.


----------



## NotoriouS (May 18, 2009)

1. Ninja Turtles!!! (Raphael in particular!)
2. Godzilla!
3. The raptors from Jurassic Park 3!


----------



## Tinky (May 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## snake_boy (May 18, 2009)

Scaler said:


> i could make a crack about the bible but i really dont want to tred on any toes - sometimes my humor is lost on others



ahahaha nice.


----------



## Veredus (May 18, 2009)

Glaurung! From The Silmarillion. And Smaug from The Hobbit.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 18, 2009)

shamous1 said:


> PUFF THE MAGIC DRAGON:lol:


Gah, thats what I was gonna say!!!:evil:
Heres some of my favourites:

*Puff the Magic Dragon
*Dragon from Shrek
*The cute little green gecko that always gets squashed on the tire add on TV:lol:
*The dragon from Eragon (Forgot its name if it had one)
*The Lock Ness Monster!!!!! (Might not be fiction though, but still, it's a reptile x fish thingie)
Also
BARNEY!!!!! Ya gotta love Barney:lol:




PS. Sorry for the huge picture, it wouldn't let me resize.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 18, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Gah, thats what I was gonna say!!!:evil:
> Heres some of my favourites:
> 
> *Puff the Magic Dragon
> ...


 
One for the pedo dino ayy?

squirt godzilla chub chub or jub jub how ever you say it.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 18, 2009)

What about Elvis the alligator that guarded the boat in Miami Vice? (Yes, it's showing my age, & yes, I did used to watch Miami Vice in the 80s)


----------



## Tinky (May 18, 2009)

The Dragon from Eragon is Saphira

I spent the day astonished that no one nominated a dragon earlier.

Dont you guy's have kids who watch the Wiggles.


----------



## chondrogreen (May 18, 2009)

I forgot. Ja Ja Binx from Star Wars


----------



## oreo1 (May 18, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> My all time favourite is Squirt. The hatchling turtle from finding Nemo.
> "Gimme some fin. Noggin. Dudeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> How cool is he? I just love him.



lol!!! love squirt also!!! hahahaaa
also gotta admit im quite shocked no one has nominated Spyro!!! baaaaaaahhh!!!:shock:


----------



## Tinky (May 19, 2009)

Bounce for day two.


----------



## alison (May 19, 2009)

Squirt for sure!! There's also a baby dragon named Kitten in a series of books by Tamora Pierce, made me totally want a baby dragon as a kid. And if anybody has read the Discovery of Dragons book by Graeme Base (what an awesome artist), there are a couple of corkers in there.


----------



## rockdragon (May 19, 2009)

Saphira and Glaedr from the Christpher Paolini books, I'm looking forward to the 4th book to be released.


----------



## Tinky (May 22, 2009)

last bounce


----------



## Nethair (May 22, 2009)

i would want to be a dragon...or some kind of human dragon morph thingy...ok im weird but woulent it be fun!


----------



## Fran (May 22, 2009)

Joanna Goanna - Rescuers Down Under


----------



## Tinky (Apr 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## ShadowDragon (Apr 19, 2010)

Definitely Fantus and Verdi. Do we count Falkor?


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Apr 19, 2010)

D: WHAT ABOUT THE BASILISK FROM HARRY POTTER?!
he/she/it is my favorite 
although Fantus and Saphira come in close second.
But i guess that means Glaedr should be third =\
and on that note; when is Mr Paolini bringing out the 4th book!!!


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 19, 2010)

jessieJEALOUSY said:


> D: WHAT ABOUT THE BASILISK FROM HARRY POTTER?!
> he/she/it is my favorite
> although Fantus and Saphira come in close second.
> But i guess that means Glaedr should be third =\
> and on that note; when is Mr Paolini bringing out the 4th book!!!


 
Defiantely hanging out for the 4th book by Christopher Paolini also.....

Albino Burmese Python from the 2nd Pirates of the Carribean Movie (Dead Mans Chest) only makes a brief appearance but he is there. and the dragon from Pete's Dragon


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr Lizard from Snugglepot and Cuddlepie


----------



## bongie555 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thulsa Doom from the Conan the Barbarian is my personal fav but the oldest and baddest of them all and also makes a guest appearance in the latest 'Clash of the Titans' is Medussa.


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree with fantus, although he is always buggering off.
i forget the name of the dragon that sean connery plays in braveheart. (terrible grammar right there) but mostly awesome because it had sean connery's voice.


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 19, 2010)

adder from the animals of farthing wood shes totally bad A$$


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 19, 2010)

i thought adder was a bloke? or am i thinking of some other cartoon snake? the one that did the robin hood cartoon is the one in thinking of...


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2010)

shamous1 said:


> Come on people................have you all forgotten the biggest, the baddest and the best??
> 
> PUFF THE MAGIC DRAGON:lol:



Absolutely - a stoned dragon.... Are you forgetting about *Albi the Racist Dragon* though?



Australis said:


> The Dinosaurs.



I remember that one 'Not the mumma not the mumma...' ahhhh fond memories... 



Sock Puppet said:


> What about Elvis the alligator that guarded the boat in Miami Vice? (Yes, it's showing my age, & yes, I did used to watch Miami Vice in the 80s)



Now - your age yes - I recalled the gator - but the name... holy molly... you must have been following this show.... Was the gator in the movie - I don't think it was!!!

My vote is for Albi the Racist Dragon though.

For most terrifying...


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2010)

*Albi the Racist Dragon*

Better put a pic of Albi the Racist Dragon:






An d even better - the actual YouTube

[video=youtube;g9Qu3iP3RYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Qu3iP3RYA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Qu3iP3RYA[/video]


----------



## Tinky (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry ShadowDragon, but I'm going to over rule you on Falkor. He is not a reptile.

Was there a cartoon Wally Gator, he was in a zoo.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Apr 19, 2010)

I dunno Tinky, if we're counting dragons which are fictitious animals,it's not a stretch to assume a luck dragon could make the list despite the fur? He does have scales too! I feel astrident debate coming on here, I may have to strike the table and get all vehement on your prosterior


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 19, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> i thought adder was a bloke? or am i thinking of some other cartoon snake? the one that did the robin hood cartoon is the one in thinking of...



yeah thats a differant one animals of farthing wood was a brutal as show i used to watch as a kid, the female adder the main character does get a "mate" in later series but he gets torn apart by the blue wolf scar who adder then bites on the leg and kills. the show was based in england twas an animation.


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> yeah thats a differant one animals of farthing wood was a brutal as show i used to watch as a kid, the female adder the main character does get a "mate" in later series but he gets torn apart by the blue wolf scar who adder then bites on the leg and kills. the show was based in england twas an animation.



just puttin it out there mate... that sounds _awesome!_ sounds very familiar, animals of farthing wood... but I would definately recall ripping apart of adders and lethal snake bites. Lesson learned by the english I hope, dont kill snakes or you will die. I assume that was the moral of the story. :shock:


----------



## Vincey (Apr 19, 2010)

PETREE from The Land Before time!


----------



## Walker (Apr 19, 2010)

Franklin was awsome no doubt.


----------



## Rach85 (Apr 19, 2010)

lol heres my top 10

-Squirt from Nemo
-The dragon from Jane & the Dragon on ABC
-The basilisk from Harry Potter
-TMNT
-Franklin
-The Adder from Farthing Wood
-Puff the Magic Dragon
-The lizard from the tyre ads
-Godzilla
-Kaa from the jungle book

lol


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 19, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> I agree with fantus, although he is always buggering off.
> i forget the name of the dragon that sean connery plays in braveheart. (terrible grammar right there) but mostly awesome because it had sean connery's voice.


 

The dragon to which you refer is Draco


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tinky said:


> Sorry ShadowDragon, but I'm going to over rule you on Falkor. He is not a reptile.
> 
> Was there a cartoon Wally Gator, he was in a zoo.


 
Falkor was a LUCK DRAGON therefore I think it's only fair we accept him as a hybrid reptile the very least


----------



## JrFear (Apr 19, 2010)

Hard to say i have so many!

http://moviecultists.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/clash-of-the-titans-medusa-face.jpg


----------



## Tinky (Apr 19, 2010)

OK I will put it to the masses and see what they say


----------



## jacorin (Apr 19, 2010)

yeh....luck dragon has to be counted tink.....any sort of dragon has to be counted in lolol.....have no personal fav's


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 19, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> I forgot. Ja Ja Binx from Star Wars


 
Noooooo! not Jar Jar Binks!

I've got a jungle named after Kaa from the Jungle Book.
What about the Rancor from Starwars? it's a 'reptomammal' can that count?


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd say the t-rex from Jurassic park, but they were real once...I dunno if anyones read the wayfarer redemption trilogy by Sarah Douglas but theres an awsome lizard in that!


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 19, 2010)

sara_sabian said:


> Noooooo! not Jar Jar Binks!
> 
> I've got a jungle named after Kaa from the Jungle Book.
> What about the Rancor from Starwars? it's a 'reptomammal' can that count?


 
Rancor is awsome!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 19, 2010)

The Incredibly Deadly Viper, a snake discovered by the herpetologist Montgomery Montgomery, would make an excellent addition I reckon.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 19, 2010)

way before Eragon etc was Anne McCaffery and her 'Dragon' series. They were awesome.


----------



## Tinky (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry guys, Falkor is officially voted out 17 to 23.

Move on People.


----------



## Dipcdame (Apr 20, 2010)

Draco from Dragonheart is my absolute favourite, but I also have a real soft spot for Sir Hiss in Disneys Robin Hood, Kaa from Jungle Book, and Snake from the cartoon strip


----------



## cris (Apr 20, 2010)

Giddy Goanna, the public safety monitor.


----------



## TomsPhotos (Apr 21, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> My all time favourite is Squirt. The hatchling turtle from finding Nemo.
> "Gimme some fin. Noggin. Dudeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> How cool is he? I just love him.


 
ain't that the truth


----------



## TomsPhotos (Apr 21, 2010)

i also really liked the basilisk from "harry potter and the chamber of secrets"


----------



## Australis (Apr 21, 2010)

So many good ones, ill go with hypo.


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 21, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> The Incredibly Deadly Viper, a snake discovered by the herpetologist Montgomery Montgomery, would make an excellent addition I reckon.



I just love that line, "their tiny little udders"


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 21, 2010)

I loved the monitor in Ferngully. He wasn't in it for very long, but he was awesome


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 21, 2010)

You gotta love Karr from walt disneys jungle book! I also love Squirt from Finding Nemo and the frilled lizard and monitor in Napolean! Oh, and there's a snake in there too, I think it's a brown, not sure...


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 21, 2010)

I will have to go with the Ninja Turtles (Raph was the best).


----------



## ShadowDragon (Apr 21, 2010)

Australis said:


> So many good ones, ill go with hypo.


Gold. Personally I think Ice beats Hypo hands down, but to each his own.


----------

